# A question about sperm tests



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello all,
Me and DH have now had all our blood tests done, so we can start our first IVF, All that needs to be done now is DH sperm test , which he is not looking forward to! His last one(during IUI 4 years ago) was fine, in fact it was fantastic, our embryologist told him there were too many too count!!!  
I'm can't remember what the nurse told us(I was so excited I didn't take it all in!) about the sperm tests and I'm too embarassed to ring up! I know we have to get it to the clinic within the hour but how "fresh" does it have to be? Does he have to save it for a couple of days before?  
Sorry to ask such a question but I knew this was the place to ask!
Love
Sally


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Sally

I think all our DH's feel the same about this bit 

On the main index under treatments there is a section re sperm collection, go check it out, i'm sure it will answer all your questions. 

I think the abstaining for 2-3 days gets to them more than doing the actual test   

Loadsa luck 
Jax
xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

SallyAlan said:


> Hello all,
> Me and DH have now had all our blood tests done, so we can start our first IVF, All that needs to be done now is DH sperm test , which he is not looking forward to! His last one(during IUI 4 years ago) was fine, in fact it was fantastic, our embryologist told him there were too many too count!!!
> 
> Sounds impressive!!
> ...


----------

